# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ο γλυκός μου χαδιάρης....

## Sunshine

Πόσο του αρέσουν τα χάδια το παπαγάλο σας; :Love0038: 

Τράβηξα ενα βίντεο με τον Sunny την ώρα που καθόταν στην κουζίνα και καθαρίζει τα φτερά του. Μετά ζήτησε χάδια.... :Love0040:  :Love0034:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αααααααααα κρύψτον γιατί θα στον κλέψω,κούκλος,άψογος,τέλει  ς.

----------


## vicky_ath

Πανεμορφο πλασμα....!!!!!Να τον χαιρεσαι Ρενατε!

----------


## elena1996

Τι ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟΣ παπαγαλος!!!!! :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045: Θελω και εγωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Γλυκας ειναι,να σου ζησει!!!!!!Ο δικος μου καθεται να  τον χαϊδεψω οποτε θελει.....αστα....Αυτος ειναι το αφεντικο!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Ρενάτα κούκλος να τον χαίρεσαι.Αυτό που εντυπωσιάζει είναι το λαμπερό φτέρωμα δείγμα υγείας.*:happy:

----------


## zack27

Κουκλος να τον χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ωραίο το ΜΠΟΙΝΓΚ και ο δικός μου τρελαίνεται,όπου τον πάω διακοπές αυτό το αξεσουάρ είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## kdionisios

Ρενατε ειναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟΣ!!!! Απιστευτο χρωμα και φτερωμα! Μπραβο!!!!

----------


## Sunshine

Ευχαριστώ   :Happy0064:  Ευχαριστώ :Happy0064:  Ευχαριστώ !!!!!! :Happy0187:

----------


## Sissy

Πανεμορφος ο Sunny!!! :Love0001: δειχνει να απολαμβανει τα χαδια σου, να τον χαιρεσαι Ρενατε!!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## douke-soula

τι χαδιαρης που ειναι ο μικρος Σαννι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 
να τον χαιρεσαι Ρενατε

----------


## Sandra

Αχού!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τι κουκλάκι είναι αυτό???????? Να τον χαίρεσαι Ρενάτα μου!!!

----------

